# Felt F55



## Air23 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi
Today i find a good deal for the F55 but i don't know which is the right size for my height(6,4''-35,4inseam) 60cm or 63cm???Do you have any experience about F55.Is it a good road bike??Has anyone of the same height with me to help me??


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I really can't help you with the size. I'm 6'3", my inseam is a 34 and I'm suppose to ride 60 cm frame but I prefer 58 cm. You should get fitted before you buy. I'm on my second Felt F55 and if I had to do it all over again, I'd still be on my first. They are great bikes. I bought a 2005 F55 two years ago. After discovering that I needed a full aluminum frame to pull my kid's trailer, I sold the F55 and bought an F80. I loved the F55 so much that I bought one used that was identical to the one I previously had.Now i have two bikes much to the dismay of my wife. However, she's not making me get rid of either. My F55 is my baby. I clean her thoroughly after every ride. My wife calls her my " Mistress." You can't go wrong.


----------



## Tallfeltman (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on the F55 purchase. I wish I could find a large one myself. I'm 6'5" and currently have a 64cm Italian road bike, a Faggin. The fit is great. It's just time to join the 21st century I guess. The F55 specs sound great and the 2008 price is right but I wonder just how many 63cms they made. 10? If anyone out there is looking to sell a 63cm in either the 2007 or 2008 model give me a shout. Happy riding.


----------



## Tallfeltman (Jul 19, 2008)

:mad2: Congrats on the F55 purchase. I wish I could find a large one myself. I'm 6'5" and currently have a 64cm Italian road bike, a Faggin. The fit is great. It's just time to join the 21st century I guess. The F55 specs sound great and the 2008 price is right but I wonder just how many 63cms they made. 10? If anyone out there is looking to sell a 63cm in either the 2007 or 2008 model give me a shout. Happy riding.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Go to Felt's website and try contacting some dealer's. I bet someone has your size out there. Felt is sold out but that doesn't mean that every bike shop is.


----------

